

Steve Jobs Movie Slammed by Critics — And Woz - kdforf
http://picktoread.com/steve-jobs-movie-slammed-by-critics-and-woz/

======
lutusp
> PickToRead is a minimalistic and intuitive news reader.

Based on the huge font size, it's apparently intended for the visually
impaired.

------
redcircle
Do you need a PickTORead account to read the original article? It says "read
the original" but there is no link. Perhaps it is broken?

